Why isn't there a social network only for video? - alexanderklein
======
kayamon
There are many.

Tiktok. YouTube. Take your pick.

~~~
adamnemecek
Social on youtube is cancer. Tiktok is cancer entirely.

~~~
freedman1611
There are good groups on Youtube and bad ones just like any social platform.
Humans can be cancer is the right observation.

~~~
adamnemecek
What is groups? You mean channels?

------
dontbenebby
Because Twitter killed it

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vine_(service)#Discontinuation...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vine_\(service\)#Discontinuation_of_Vine_service)

------
LarryMade2
Isn't that Instagram?

------
quickthrower2
Snapchat?

